# gloomy gray SF



## SonRisa (Mar 19, 2006)

Today it's actually nice, but we've been having crazy ass cold weather. Snow (which is unheard of here), thunderstorms, hails etc. None of these or photoshopped - it's just really been this gray here . . .















































We pulled over during the hail storm. This accumulated in no joke like 2 seconds.











^ This old lady and her dog came out to watch the storm.






The pieces of ice melting on the sunroof.


----------



## inlucesco (Mar 19, 2006)

Those are so pretty.  The beach you were at - was that the one near GG park? 

I miss the city.


----------



## french-dessert (Mar 19, 2006)

WOW girl !! very nice pics ! i like and will save them
u take nice corners there and great vision


----------



## Landa (Mar 19, 2006)

Risa, these are really nice. I love when you photograph around you.


----------



## panties (Mar 19, 2006)

wow. those images are truly powerful.

i hope all is well hunny.


----------



## User34 (Mar 19, 2006)

beautiful pics!


----------



## VertDeGris (Mar 19, 2006)

Such beautiful pictures. Which camera do you use?
I miss going to the beach; I used to live to the seaside and now I'm stuck in the country. Can't wait till summer when I go back home


----------



## Shawna (Mar 19, 2006)

Wow, those pics make me miss SF.  I only visited, but it was so pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  As for the weather, we've been having similar weather patterns here too.  It must be something hitting the west coast because we had a hail storm last friday and it seriously covered our car within 20 minutes and then seconds later it was raining and melted it all away.  No, I wasn't drinking   My friend witnessed it too.


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Mar 19, 2006)

These pictures are SO grey and i live in UK where sun is a special rare thing and Spring is definetly missing this year so far, but yet i find these pics so beautifull and would love to be there in real life.. Really good pics, you should enter them in a photography competition or something, especially the 5th one, i love that one..


----------



## Dawn (Mar 19, 2006)

Great Pic's!  Made me cold!!  I've only been to SF 1x and it was supposed to be in the 60's when we went on a tour, once we got on the water, I swear it felt like the 20's.  Will bring my winter clothes next time!!  Can't believe it snowed there tho...  The weather has been so messed up, I'm near Chicago and we haven't had much snow at all and unseasonably warm weather.  Go figure.


----------



## Lealei (Mar 19, 2006)

I live in San Fran too! Did you take those pics at Ocean Beach?

Yea, the weather has been so WEIRD. Last week there was hail. Today it was sunny. WTH??

Love the pics though. For some odd reason, photos taken on a gray day are kinda soothing. I'm weird, I know.


----------



## Pei (Mar 20, 2006)

Great photography


----------



## brandi (Mar 20, 2006)

wow... those are nice pics! i wish we had snow or something here! hawaii is only good for vacay! and it's expensive here too! ugh..


----------



## professionaltart (Mar 20, 2006)

those are beautiful pictures.

hail really weirds me out


----------



## user3 (Mar 20, 2006)

Is that Ocean Beach?

If so I go hiking near there and it's been so damn rainy I can't even go hking.

I am so sick of this rain!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Trax (Mar 20, 2006)

GREAT PHOTOGRAPHY! It reminds me of when I took 3 years of photography... you definitely have a great eye. What camera do you use??


----------



## devin (Mar 20, 2006)

those pics are lovely! looks like great cuddling and movie weather!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Mar 21, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_





_

 
This is my favorite one. It looks so professional


----------



## midnightlouise (Mar 21, 2006)

Very cool pics! I bet that weather is really weird for you, though. I love seeing where everyone else lives. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Makes it interesting!


----------



## DJNina (Mar 22, 2006)

What camera do you have?


----------



## SonRisa (Mar 22, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DJNina* 
_What camera do you have?_

 

These were taken with an Olympus D-7000 zoom

My normal camera is an Olympus D-580 zoom


----------



## litlaur (Mar 23, 2006)

great pictures


----------



## saucipinkbabydoll (Mar 29, 2006)

Speaking of weird weather last week we had two tornadoes in Hawaii! One was on the island of lanai and the other was on Maui the island that I live on. Of course they were small ones but tornadoes?! WTF!?Ditto with storms and rain this is borderline ridiculous I feel really bad for all the tourists that come here.)=


----------



## Beautiful1 (Mar 30, 2006)

Awesome Pics I Love Taking Them Of The Outdoors! You Have A Great Eye The Girlie!


----------



## kimmy (Apr 3, 2006)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## OldSoulsBody (Apr 4, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SonRisa* 
_





^ This old lady and her dog came out to watch the storm.
_

 


I love how she has herself a glass of vino, there. Nothing like a good storm and a nice glass of wine...she's a woman after my own heart.


BTW it looks beautiful there. And you have some serious photography skills.


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 7, 2006)

Risa, you have such a good eye.


----------



## here_is_gone_88 (Apr 7, 2006)

Gorgeous photos!


----------



## ishtarchick (Apr 11, 2006)

i'd kill to live there, i just love those kind of days, and gloomy weather.


----------



## Luxurious (May 9, 2006)

great pic's, very professional


----------

